# Big puppy?



## Kerry24 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi all,

Life is a bit crazy at the mo, so not been around much. Pareto will be 16 weeks tomorrow, and weighed him today... he's 6kg and 13" tall. I suspect he's going to be on the large side and wondered what others think?

Kx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hmm could possibly be on the larger side, my Izzie is 14.5" to the shoulders & is around 8.7kg fully grown, not sure of all her heights & weigh ins while she was growing though so I couldn't tell you exactly, he may just be growing earlier & not grow so much later on, but again I have no clue, time will tell  x


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh dear Gaia must be a giant then, not sure of her height but she weighed in at 8.2 kg at 15 weeks


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady fully grown is just over 14 pounds.... she is a skinny thing, I am not sure of her height as she things the tape measure is a toy...but they do grow to around 9 months...they have periods of less fast, and then will have a crazy growth spurt.


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

boycie slowed his growth rate down at 5 6 months and,weighed 9 kg his weight only went up to 9.3kg as he's now 15 months 
he did get taller tho xx 
marzy xx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Vincent was just weighed at the vets and he's 5kg at 17 weeks  He'll be neither big nor small!!


----------



## Kaz (Oct 12, 2011)

Benji was 3.10kg yesterday and is about 10" tall at almost 10 weeks, he's some catching up to do - but he looks much stockier because of all his glorious fur, I can never believe how skinny he looks when he comes out of the bath!! Xx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I just measured Vincent and he's about 13 inches...although he was scared of my ruler! So it was hard to see for sure.
Silly little thing!

He's just mostly leg though...!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

He sounds fine to me but then my puppy is huge!!(its all fluff honest!)


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

George is 6 months and 10.5kg, about 15 inches I would say


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Biscuit is nearly 12 weeks and was weighed at 4.2kg today and is about 8" tall. He has been fussier with his food over the last week but still gained 600g! I don't think he is going to be really tall but may have a stockier build instead. He sometimes looks like a bunny from behind hopping along! His Mum is an American toy and his dad is a miniature at 12". People keep saying he is going to be big as he has big paws - although they don't look overly big to me - must be all the fur around them!


----------

